# New Bridge!!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well after seeing Manco's idea!!
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx
I went to Lowes and got the supplies!
I used the glue by the Manufacture of the pvs parts.
I also used brads as pins so bridge stays together!
I screwed some pieces together......
So, I still have to paint it.
I'll paint it red primer.



























Bridge is just under 6' and is stronge enough.
Sean


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks great! I love woring with pvc. It's easy to cut, cheap to buy and forgiving of mistakes.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.... looks great!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean: Looks great, fits right in.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice work...Great fit on the angle you had.. What is the PVC ? Looks like Rect. tubing? *


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Looking Bridge.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice bridge! Gives me some ideas also!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice! Looking forward to see it in the red jacket version! Are you going to weather it a bit also?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So I'm out in this deluge washing the PVC bridge ( Wife thinks I'm nuts) so it can dry, before I paint it!
As I was hosing it down, I noticed that I forgot some thing!!








Water leter outers!! Duhhh!!!!!!!!








As you look @ the sides, the chanel points up!
Also each upright forms a pocket!
So A drilling I go!
Rewashed and hosed it , and low and behold water is not colecting!!








So the bridge is sitting next to the furnace to dry!
Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just don't warp it trying to dry it. Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome! Glad you feel it's strong enough over the 6' span, I'm not happy with the strength of my 4'. Your engineering skills must be better than mine, glad you found a way to make it strong. Also, just a hint, you're gona need to scuff everything down with some sand paper and then put a plastic primer on it. I played around with painting mine and a fingernail easily scratches off both primer and paint if you don't scuff the surfaces first. Nice work! Also I did not think of the water pocketing either... now I'll know to do it to mine before I place it on the layout.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice skew bridge!
That UPVC channel and strip method is really neat.

Last year I made two 6 footers from UPVC 1" angle strip, glued with viscous superglue.
Here's the first one being load tested with 8 bricks - about 40 lbs.

UPVC bridge load test

The second one is a little more complicated, here it is undercoated and test positioned -

Second UPVC bridge

Sorry I can't see how to post photos directly.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh and Sean, could you post a photo or maybe some more information about the glue you used? Is it the same type you use for PVC pipe?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Manco on 30 Mar 2010 05:19 AM 
Oh and Sean, could you post a photo or maybe some more information about the glue you used? Is it the same type you use for PVC pipe? Well I did find this glue.



















It is made by the same co. as the channel as in the pic.
I found it in Blowes next to the caps for the posts (fence)
So I guessed it could work.
I did use COURSE sandpaper to ruff the joints a bit.
I put a couple escuction pins as pegs to keep the thing from pulling out.
I hope this helps!
Sean


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

CA is all you need for PVC angle. THis from Oct 2008.

Original Bridge article here

The latest one 5ft 3in.


----------

